# HOBBY LOBBY -- 2015 Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And all thru the Store, Summer was on sale, Spring was on clearance, and despite not being known for Halloween per se, it's looking orange!


































Signs from the Men's Metal Decor area. Don't recall seeing these last year.

















Can't bring yourself to cut up a real book? Found these paper mache hollow book boxes ready to cover and decorate. Room inside for things like LED lights and battery compartments for example.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I found these donuts in the Home Decor clearance area. Had no idea they even carried stuff like this. With a little mold and bugs crawling on them I thought they would be a nice addition to the Zombie town bakery!










I know people look for containers for their witches kitchen or labs and found many of these in the Home Decor clearance aisle. Everything there in that section is now marked down 66% from original prices.
















Some came in same style, different sizes:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

With all the talk in the General Discussion area about Mad Lab stuff, I thought this container might make a nice Leech Jar.










Flowers on 50% off sale, these large Sunflowers remind me of halloween time.










Found these black flocked beetles that reminded me of scarabs somewhat. Plan to paint the white area with fluorescent paint and use in a black light area.











Not specific to Hobby Lobby, but saw these 3M hooks etc that I hadn't noticed before in the stores. Maybe you haven't either?! Always good to know what is out there. I know people here have been pretty happy using the removal 3M Command products.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Finally got a Hobby Lobby here in San Diego!  
I was there yesterday, and saw a lot of the things you posted.
That place is like a combination of Michaels and Joanns on steroids!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I imagine they are all equally large spaces. Bobzilla did you manage to go through the whole store? I can spend at least an hour or two looking at all the items on the shelfs and sometimes go back for a second day when I'm short of time and haven't been in the store in a while. 

OK don't want to be a debbie downer here but might as well prepare you for the sight of this as well. It's lurking just an aisle away from the orange stuff...










But hey, if you need red or green lights, faux snow spray, or clear plastic "ornament" balls for some project....it can be a good thing!


Not sure if anyone is interested in fabric but might as well post a few photos of the really nice looking faux fur fabric they had in their sewing department. Hobby Lobby is one of the few stores in my area left with a fabric department (Joann's being the other one; and there is a Beverly's in San Jose). 

























My mind is swirling around ideas for my jungle theme and carnival theme. I love that last fabric. Brainstorming on covering a large metal chicken from ROSS with it and making some weird animal for my carnival side show.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I imagine they are all equally large spaces. Bobzilla did you manage to go through the whole store? I can spend at least an hour or two looking at all the items on the shelfs and sometimes go back for a second day when I'm short of time and haven't been in the store in a while.
> 
> OK don't want to be a debbie downer here but might as well prepare you for the sight of this as well. It's lurking just an aisle away from the orange stuff...
> 
> ...


Hey Spookie 
Looking forward to your Brainstorming on your carnival and jungle themes!
Although not everything in the store was to my taste, it was quite the overwhelming experience.
I only had enough time to brows quickly through the store. Next time around I'll really give it a thorough go over.
Before I left the store, I almost ran into a woman pushing her shopping cart around.
I looked down into her cart, and she had a pet Iguana wrapped up in a blanket like a baby 
She proceeded to call out to a sales person....."where's the glitter" !!!
That was my que to leave


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love those metal signs and cardboard/paper book thingies! I wonder how much their fur fabric is? Closest HL is 30min away and in a rural city, wish there was one closer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not a glitter person either (the craft supply that keeps on giving and giving!) and am forbidden to bring stuff into the house with it on it. LOL. I'll bet the iguana was a "comfort pet". Probably only in California. I will admit to having an iguana but it's a Gemmy dancing and singing one!

Wanted to mention since you are new to Hobby Lobby: 

1) that they routinely rotate their sales on areas of the store, ie Home Decor, Men's Metal Decor, Floral. 50% is the best pricing you will get on something unless it's on clearance like 66%+. There is a clearance section for those items on deeper discount. Mine's all the way in a back corner of the store. 

2) Sale items are listed each week in their online Weekly Advertisement. Printed ads are also in store as you walk in. 

3) If something isn't on Sale, you can use an online 40% off coupon on one item per day. Just show the coupon on your phone to the cashier. Some exclusions on the coupon. I've used this on the styro men's head forms, reg. 9.99., that they carry along with the alien woman's head (both back in the styro foam section). I haven't seen the men's heads regularly stocked elsewhere in my area so this is my easy pick up location.

4) Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays, so plan accordingly. Check their hours if you shop in the evening, my location closes at 8pm during the week, hour/s earlier than other local stores.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> I love those metal signs and cardboard/paper book thingies! I wonder how much their fur fabric is? Closest HL is 30min away and in a rural city, wish there was one closer.



Kittyvibe, I posted pricing in the descrip area of the album photo for each of the 3 fur fabrics I took photos of. Price was by yard and fur fabrics shown were in the 28 - 30 inch range width, dry clean only, 80% acrylic/20% v poly. You can use your 40% off coupon on fabric...applies towards one cut of fabric.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm not a glitter person either (the craft supply that keeps on giving and giving!) and am forbidden to bring stuff into the house with it on it. LOL. I'll bet the iguana was a "comfort pet". Probably only in California. I will admit to having an iguana but it's a Gemmy dancing and singing one!
> 
> Wanted to mention since you are new to Hobby Lobby:
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
Definitely only in California with the pet Iguana


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forgot to mention and will add to the above list, Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays. So don't make the mistake of trying to go shopping there on that day, especially if your closest store is a bit of a drive for you. In fact check the store hours. Mine location closes at 8pm during the week, whereas other stores are generally open until 9 or 10pm in my area.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays because the owners are religious. They were very convenient, and have a lot of good products, but I refuse to shop there now. I'm kind of amazed they allow Halloween merch, but then again I think they'll do whatever sells. Besides my general misgivings, I am also aware that they don't always treat their employees very well (had a friend that worked there, and the problems are systematic, not just localized in that store).

I am not trying to be a downer, and it's completely your business where you shop and what businesses you choose to support. But these are things to be aware of. I'd recommend Michael's, Joann, or shopping online if you are looking for alternatives.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

kakugori, I have to agree with you. I'm not a big fan either. I used to shop there a lot until I became aware of their politics and business practices. I wonder if they're trying to reach a new demographic by selling more actual Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not so bothered they are closed on Sundays, kind of inconvenient for my purposes at times. I don't have a problem per se that the family is religious, everyone should be able to chose what they believe in. While I disagree with the company's lawsuit on medical benefits (IMO how you chose to use your medical benefits should be up to you and not your boss, better if people get a dollar amount and spend it as it makes sense to them), people who do go there for employment know who Hobby Lobby is so it's their choice not to work there as well. There are employers out there that are much worse to work for I am sure. 

I don't do much shopping in craft stores but can tell you I am fed up with shopping in Michaels due to their massive customer data breach. Same goes for Target and Home Depot. Got notices from all three. I do shop in Joann's but alot of their stuff I feel is very expensive when you just need to run in for something and they do have a smaller inventory, at least in my area. I'm not willing to pay for shipping on a lot of stuff these days so if I want to add Hobby Lobby's religious beliefs to the list, I can pretty much forget buying any crafts locally.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like they have some interesting merch- but I won't be shopping there.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

It _does _look like they have some great merch, and I would love to get some of their pumpkins, but I wonder how their prices stack up against Michael's


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't have anything against the store, but I just never liked Sloppy Lobby much to start with.
I prefer my local A.C. Moore craft store. And it's CLOSER !


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We have a home goods, hobby lobby, michaels, super Joanne's all in the same area about 10-15 min away
Michaels starts putting out hallowe'en in late July , same with Joanne's , target waits for school to start then they put out hallowe'en
Hobby lobby does put our there inventory or fall items as soon as they come in, hobby lobby is more on the not so scary hallowe'en items
Home goods is more vintage and pricey
Michaels is mid price range
Joanne's can be very pricey also


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

hmmmm that get's me to thinking there will be one opening here sometime there currently working on the building, and I was looking forward too it 
and hoping for some more hobby orientated stuff to work with


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

People won't shop there because the owners are religious?
Whatever. 
I guess that's your right, just like it's their right to believe what they want.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Happily everyone gets to vote with their feet/wallets. As I try to shop locally, there are a few things HL carries that I can't find anywhere else here in town, and so just pop in for those items. 

I know the Hobby Lobby case is a touchy subject for some folks, and everyone is entitled to their opinion, so please just remember we can agree to disagree and move on. Trolling (jabs at others to try and get a rise/fight out of them) and attacks aren't allowed. Thanks!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Happily everyone gets to vote with their feet/wallets. As I try to shop locally, there are a few things HL carries that I can't find anywhere else here in town, and so just pop in for those items.
> 
> I know the Hobby Lobby case is a touchy subject for some folks, and everyone is entitled to their opinion, so please just remember we can agree to disagree and move on. Trolling (jabs at others to try and get a rise/fight out of them) and attacks aren't allowed. Thanks!


Exactly! Thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do shop there some, actually like the store. And being closed Sundays doesn't bug me either, but (and not trying to troll or cause any problems, just explaining my view point) , when they decided to file Law suites about what to pay for with the insurance they have for their employees, thats when I cut back on shopping there


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the three different sizes of paper mâché books. I can only get one size at michaels


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

We don't have a Hobby Lobby.....I guess that is the crux of living in a small town. But we have many, many places that sell wonderful pit cooked bbq. It's the south, don't you know?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

And that is why I shop there instead of Michael's!


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

kakugori said:


> Hobby Lobby is closed on Sundays because the owners are religious. They were very convenient, and have a lot of good products, but I refuse to shop there now. I'm kind of amazed they allow Halloween merch, but then again I think they'll do whatever sells. Besides my general misgivings, I am also aware that they don't always treat their employees very well (had a friend that worked there, and the problems are systematic, not just localized in that store).
> 
> I am not trying to be a downer, and it's completely your business where you shop and what businesses you choose to support. But these are things to be aware of. I'd recommend Michael's, Joann, or shopping online if you are looking for alternatives.


My friend is pagan and absolutely loved working at Hobby Lobby. It must vary somewhat.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

As is usually the case, our Hobby Lobby seems a bit behind everyone else. All ours had were the craft pumpkins and they were still the the process of stocking the fall foliage. Ggrrrr...

I personally love Hobby Lobby. They carry a lot of items that can't be found at Michael's or Joanne's. The only retail chain I refuse to shop at is GameStop, but that's another rant for another forum.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

A coworker at my store (he works at our store one/two days/week, Sunday being one of them) is an assistant manager at a Hobby Lobby down in Broward County, & he says that they have their retail problems & quirks like any other chain, but otherwise he loves it there - I'm actually considering applying for management there if/when they open stores near me (he says it will be happening in the next year or two). Maybe it varies by region/district......
I was wondering about how the Halloween merchandise would be, considering the religious owners and all, but I'm glad to see that they stock Halloween stuff, not just "fall" merchandise.....thanks for the pic post!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Hobby Lobby's Halloween stuff doesn't fit my decorating style and their Funkins are way overpriced, but I don't use those either. It is however, my go to store for crosses and some Christmas stuff. I don't let the politics determine where I do or don't spend my money, as I'm sure I can find a "politically correct/incorrect reason not to shop anywhere. The liquor stores are closed on Sundays to, yet somehow I survive. I don't even work on Sundays so I can't be critical of others who do the same.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HEADS UP! Stopped in today and Home Decor clearance items were being marked down to 80% off! Previously 66%. This should be happening in your stores now or soon.

They had filled several Clearance aisles with more merchandise since my last visit. Three clerks were in the process of marking down items. They apparently had just started and hadn't even put up the 80% off signs yet. A lady in the next aisle saw me with things in my cart and told me to go back and ask the clerk to add the additional discounted sticker to anything I was buying that qualified. Did so and got some good deals -- only 20% of the original price! That's deep discounting. I picked up some faux catcus to go in my western haunt, several colored glass lidded bottles for mad lab. 

The men's metal decor Rte 66 Truck Stop sign saying 500 Miles Desert Ahead with the skull had been bought . Had hoped to go back and buy. Actually it looked like someone came through and bought quite a bit of the signage and oils can, etc. Or maybe it was being pulled from the shelves to be sent back to the warehouse. Disappointed, I decided to pick up some of the leopard fabric I liked on my last trip. Used the cellphone 40% off coupon on the yardage so not a bad Hobby Lobby shopping day. I have photos and will post soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Greeted by these finding their way onto their traditional wall area:










Waiting to fly down to a lower shelf:










Saw these blackbird sign forms in the Spring area:










Halloween print fabrics already out:











And found these in the Home Decor Clearance aisles (was 66% off, now 80% off):

Coal buckets for witch's cabin?

















Glass apothecary jars:










I'll have to come back and post the cactus photo and mad lab bottles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I decided to tolerate 102 degree heat to go back out to get those apothecary jars. The Tall one was only $12 now and the smaller one was $10. Had them in my cart and ended up putting them both back. I was tempted to keep the smaller one but being glass and the large size they were just didn't think I had storage space for them. Great deal though and the color was really nice. They also had other styles. One was a good size jug maybe gallon size. Heavy. Only $8. Thought it might make an embalming fluid jug for my lab. May still go back for that. It wasn't a total wasted trip as I found two brown wire lamp shade birdcage looking forms that I thought would make nice cages for some tarantula, scorpion or whatever.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh I want those apothecary jars so much! I googled Hobby Lobby. None closer than an hour in a direction I never go. 
Sigh... 
They are calling my name.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> The liquor stores are closed on Sundays to, yet somehow I survive. I don't even work on Sundays so I can't be critical of others who do the same.


LMAO.....you are hysterical scatterbrains. Whether it be Sunday or weds, more companies should follow suit and give people a break with their families. Thats why people are scrambling to work at Costco too. They close at 8pm, and closed on all holidays - the way it should be. 
I love hobby lobby, I wait till they have a 40% or 50% off 1 item and go get it. But its more traditional Halloween I think.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matrixmom, unless it's a sale item you can always get 40% off with their online coupons, just like at Michaels. I pulled a coupon up on my phone while in the store the other day for my leopard fur purchase. Nice to get the second yard for free almost free -- and more of my jungle natives will be clothed in leopard loin cloths as a result! The fabric is nice and thick. HL's retail prices are a bit on the higher side (like the large blue apothecary jar retailed at 59.99) but the quality of the merchandise helps justify it and I think is competitive with other specialty decor stores in my area at least. 

Definitely traditional and vintage looking halloween items stocked. The zombie and skull signs were probably the most non-traditional items I found they carried.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Seriously, not to bring political stuff here. But I find it SO AMAZING that this allegedly super-duper-duper Christian organization, Hobby Lobby, avatar of All That is Sacred, devotes what seems like a third of their store every fall to Halloween. 

Now me, I think there are few things MORE Christian than Halloween. Beware the Powers of Darkness, right? Christians should be all about showing the evils you should be avoiding. "Do right or you will go to hell, symbolized by my bangin' haunted house attraction over here! Step right up!" 

But no. All that is allegedly evil these days.

I'm confused, Hobby Lobby cashing in on Halloween makes as little sense to me as Texas hosting a Feminista-Nazi Super-Convention-fest-a-rama-thon. WHUT. 

With that said, I will be checking my local HL - because I need one of those shoulder-looking crows shown in Spookie's second post in this thread. Thanks Spookie.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> Seriously, not to bring political stuff here. But I find it SO AMAZING that this allegedly super-duper-duper Christian organization, Hobby Lobby, avatar of All That is Sacred, devotes what seems like a third of their store every fall to Halloween.
> 
> Now me, I think there are few things MORE Christian than Halloween. Beware the Powers of Darkness, right? Christians should be all about showing the evils you should be avoiding. "Do right or you will go to hell, symbolized by my bangin' haunted house attraction over here! Step right up!"
> 
> ...


So super duper religious folks can't celebrate Halloween? Heck, most of my haunt friends are super duper religious folks. I'll be sure to let them know that they have to stop haunting. Where's that rolling eyes emoticon at?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

c'mon guys! play nice!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> So super duper religious folks can't celebrate Halloween? Heck, most of my haunt friends are super duper religious folks. I'll be sure to let them know that they have to stop haunting. Where's that rolling eyes emoticon at?


They certainly can celebrate it!! We did back when I was a kid. 

However, in the US it is de rigeur for the extremely religious to start clutching their pearls over Halloween these days. We've had plenty of articles posted in this very forum about it. [Not recently]. Halloween = "worshipping Satan" and all that. And there is no store more overtly hyper-religious than HL. It amuses me that when it comes to making money, they're willing to sort of sweep all that under the rug. 

Ah well, I will still be seeing if my local HL has those crows. I am liking those.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I need to get a coupon and go grab one of those straw bails for my Sam to sit on.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> I need to get a coupon and go grab one of those straw bails for my Sam to sit on.


i use a free app called coupon sherpa. When there is a coupon at any the retailers -they have it there on the app.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I stopped at my local Hobby Lobby yesterday and they started to put out the Fall and Autumn merchandise.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Stopped by Hobby Lobby today. Lots of funkins and fall merchandise started but no Halloween merchandise up here in the Northwest yet.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

what part on the Northwest you From Im in the pacific northwest myself and there currently building one here, but I heard there was one up north


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Boone6666 We are stationed in Fairchild AFB right now. Closest town for us is Spokane, WA where the Hobby Lobby is at.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

ahhh just over the mountains, my brother in law was in the air force. would be nice to meet some local haunters, maybe start a group like I have seen here


----------



## mommiemae (Jun 10, 2015)

They are building one in our town. It should be ready by the end of the year. Too late for Halloween but plenty of time for me to get a substantial amount saved up to shop there on opening day!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> i use a free app called coupon sherpa. When there is a coupon at any the retailers -they have it there on the app.


Thanks, matrixmom!

I'm now building up my foam pumpkin arsenal, one pumpkin at a time, using the weekly 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon through Coupon Sherpa. 

BTW...if anyone, by any chance, has what they consider to be "too many" foam pumpkins...I'll gladly take them off of your hands


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Stopped at Hobby Lobby today. They had a wall of Fall pumpkins and one aisle of stuff.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to get my booty over to our HL - the main issue I have with ours is that its right across the street from the mall which = crappy traffic. I haven't been there in a while, I'll probably just browse since I don't even have a clear idea yet of what I'll be doing with my display this year {GASP}. And of course, every time I think of going, it's Sunday.


----------



## rickdeckard (Jun 22, 2015)

Last year was totally devoid of any Halloween features at the Hobbus Lobbious ( or maybe I came late to the party?) I thought it might have to do with Halloween being a "Pagan" celebration and not in line with the company's Christian stance. At the very least it looks like I can get some July 4th bunting for the building exterior. Thanks for the heads up, maybe they have some more unique items.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Dave, did you see that tutorial from Allen Hopps about making your own foam pumpkin from Great Stuff? Might be worth a try especially if you wanted a big pumpkin! I'm with you, I use those 40% coupons for Michaels, Joanne Fabrics and we just got our first Hobby Lobby!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

CHEFJULI said:


> Dave, did you see that tutorial from Allen Hopps about making your own foam pumpkin from Great Stuff? Might be worth a try especially if you wanted a big pumpkin! I'm with you, I use those 40% coupons for Michaels, Joanne Fabrics and we just got our first Hobby Lobby!


I watched the short version, Juli. I didn't think the pumpkin looked realistic enough in that video, but Cathy said it looked much better in the long version of the video, so we'll probably give it a shot. I'm sure that with some practice, that method might turn out some good, realistic pumpkins.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heading out to Hobby Lobby tomorrow morning. Noticed from their weekly ad that all items labeled Spring Shop and Summer! are now 66% off. We had dinner nearby tonight and I wanted to go in but they were already closed (close early at 8pm). Gazing Balls and table top stands (fortune teller use?), shepards hooks, terrariums for creatures, are some examples of some of the things I've seen in the past from these categories.

This week is also 40% off Fall Decor, Fall Party and Fall Crafts. Does that include the Funkin Pumpkins? They always have a 40% off one item coupon available but if you need more, might be the time to look.

Birdcages and Terrariums in general are 50% off right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, Funkins are fall and currently at 40% off. Same as if you had bought a single one with a 40% off coupon but during the sale you'd get the discount on multiple ones if you were buying more. Otherwise it's one coupon on a regular priced item per day.

Finally was able to make it over to HL this week. Man that store gets in n..i..c..e stuff. Once you get use to how they price stuff and when the best time is to shop for it, it's okay. So many new things and things on sale I went in thinking I was going to get out in half an hour and finally left like an hour later and still didn't look at everything.

I SO lucked out today. Men's metal signs were on sale at 50% (highest regular sale price) so found a few of those and best time to buy; some Home Decor was on 80% off and I found a lighted Exit sign among the clearance items that I've had my eyes on for sometime. It's regular price is like $99 and I got it for $20. HL apparently puts a limited number of an item in the clearance section, while leaving more of the same exact item on the shelf at the regular ticketed price. So it's really a hit or miss situation if you find something you can use and it can be worth checking in frequently. I found 2 of the Exit signs on clearance and later saw maybe 4 others in their "movie" section just to give you an idea. I missed out on a great buy on the little hats when BuyCostumes had them, so picked up one and used my 40% off coupon for that (reg. 9.99). Only thing I paid regular price for was the clown bow tie (with a ribbon and velcro neck strap) and that was 1.99 I think.

Here's what I came home with. I have a bunch of photos (some very exciting) to show of things I didn't pick up that I'll come back and post.










BTW the Exit sign is lit by a strip of LEDs and has a on/off switch. Plugged it in to make sure it worked. I was thinking of adding some red blood drips to the sign and maybe use it for the exit door of a garage walk thru. Being LED I'm not sure I can put it on a flasher circuit or not but I thought that would be cool to do. 

The Road Kill Cafe drive thru sign was just so perfect for my Henry and Larry zombie ground breakers which I intend on turning into a driver and passenger for my car that is always parked in our driveway during Halloween. They'll be ordering "food" for take out.

More to come...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

First group of photos, I've tried to add info in the album photo description.

So I learned in our Earthquake safety class to always check out all the directions when entering a situation...left, right, behind, straight ahead, the ground and the space above. The training paid off when I saw this BIG FUNKIN on the very top shelf not with the other wall of Funkins. 3 of them in my store. Probably would have missed otherwise. 40% off now, and if not bought might be even more discounted later...

























These guys are huge. I think too big for a scarecrow pumpkin head but who knows how big the scarecrow will be I guess.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Second group. Owl is part of their Spring collection now on clearance. Very heavy.










So many of the signs HL gets in only come in as 2 of. If you see something you like in the store I suggest buying it then. I missed out on the 500 Miles Ahead sign (already posted) and probably won't see again. Signs are metal and generally ran 17.99 for the larger ones here to 7.99 for the smaller ones. 50% off right now. The switch plates were maybe less than the small signs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Next group....

These were signs I found in the Home Decor clearance area at 80% off:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These steer skulls were in the men's area. Believe they are resin and they do come with the keyhole wall hanger.

















From the party section, "photo op" section:









From the art craft area. Lots of beautifully detailed columns for display of busts for example. This one below only 29.99 (remember your 40% off coupon).









And from the floral area. Very halloweenie:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And I thought this might make nice signage for my zombie farmer scene. On sale this week too.

















The letters in the first pic are regular 2.99. 

Well that's it folks. Lots of walking around and like I said still didn't see everything.

Oops, one more thing. Almost forgot I had a photo of the little fancy clip on hats they had near the registers. Plan to use on my carnival ladies. Can't remember what the great deal BuyCostumes had on hats a few years back but with coupon only $6.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

The Hobby Lobby in my town has started putting out the Halloween items. It surprised me because they never started this early.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

hmm maybe they read us complaining about that lol or the economy is so slow they finally listened to all those reports how Hallowen is second to only Christmas on money spent


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Not exactly Halloween related, but has HL gone away from marking an entire dept 40% off in their weekly ads? Not long ago, I saw that all drawer pulls were on sale, for instance. It's been that way several times, but not the last two or three weeks. Now all I see is 40% off one item, like Michaels does. I finally decided which knobs to order, and they do this to me? Ugh!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Not exactly Halloween related, but has HL gone away from marking an entire dept 40% off in their weekly ads? Not long ago, I saw that all drawer pulls were on sale, for instance. It's been that way several times, but not the last two or three weeks. Now all I see is 40% off one item, like Michaels does. I finally decided which knobs to order, and they do this to me? Ugh!



Hmm. I was in the store last when I posted those photos above. At that time there was a sectional sale and it was always advertised in their flyer. They have for as long as I've shopped there a coupon to use for 40% off one regular priced item though. I just tried going to their website but it's down right now for maintenance. I will definitely check back though. Haven't have the time to go back and by now their halloween department should be set up. I was hoping someone would have gone and posted photos. Last year they had some nice vintage items and a number of other things I liked.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> Not exactly Halloween related, but has HL gone away from marking an entire dept 40% off in their weekly ads? Not long ago, I saw that all drawer pulls were on sale, for instance. It's been that way several times, but not the last two or three weeks. Now all I see is 40% off one item, like Michaels does. I finally decided which knobs to order, and they do this to me? Ugh!


I know that Hobby Lobby was found guilty of deceptive advertising locally as was Michael's prior. Possible that maybe they're starting to be more careful about their advertised "sales".
http://article.wn.com/view/2014/06/12/Hobby_Lobby_settles_allegations_of_misleading_advertising_wi/
http://alwaysupward.com/blog/michaels_stores_in_ny_pay_1-8m_for_fake_sales/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks to both of you! It's never been my favorite store (customer service issues, mainly), but I plan on checking their Halloween selection this year, since I'm getting more into vintage styles. I may be visiting our store tomorrow or Friday. Initially, I wasn't going for another week, but I don't think that I can contain myself.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Their white wooden crosses in the spring/summer section were 90% off, they're now in the back of my truck


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Their white wooden crosses in the spring/summer section were 90% off, they're now in the back of my truck


Good Lord, doncha know the owners would have a stroke if they knew what you were up to. LOLOLOL


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay... I thought I saw somewhere a picture of Halloween socks at Hobby Lobby... it doesn't really sound like something they would carry to me. 

Anyone seen them?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I know, right? I once asked if they could mark down a broken garden cross more (it was only 15% or so off), and the lady treated me like she thought I was Satan, and demanded to know why I wanted a broken cross in the first place. Really!



wickedwillingwench said:


> Good Lord, doncha know the owners would have a stroke if they knew what you were up to. LOLOLOL


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 31, 2015)

Newbie posting here! Decided to stop lurking. Don't normally go for figurines, but these victorian esque children are just too vintagey cute. I really love the miniature witch.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> ...I once asked if they could mark down a broken garden cross more (it was only 15% or so off), and the lady treated me like she thought I was Satan, and demanded to know why I wanted a broken cross in the first place. Really!


You should see some of the looks that I have received, once _when_ wearing a cross choker Based on my experiences, some of the employees are okay (i.e. _tolerable_); a couple are decent, one of whom is an amusing 'space cadet' (reminds me of Dharma from _Dharma and Greg_); and others deserve far worse than simply being glared at. Needless to say, I am also not a fan of the treatment of customers who do not fit inside their pretty little box. If not for the merchandise (and year-end sales, especially), I would not be supporting HL.

I only saw an aisle of Halloween products (nothing special, to be honest) when I was there last week. Funny that the better pieces in the aisleway are not up, as they usually are at the same time, yet Christmas is in full bloom.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Grimalkin, those are very cute. I don't usually like figurines either but those are precious. I like the tiny witch that middle one is holding. Welcome to the forum by the way !


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I love the black feather trees! What can I do with them?????


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

They just opened a Hobby Lobby near me. At first I was excited to see the Halloween section, which was expansive, but I came to realize that it was much more of an Autumn Harvest section, than a Halloween section. They had a wall of specific Halloween stuff, but nothing scary or even spooky. Spiders...bats...etc. 

So I won't be going there anymore for Halloween stuff. I will, however, be returning for general DIY and home decorating. Goodness gracious, I was about to ask when I could move in and how much the rent was, until it's not a place to live. And I don't agree with the politics. But all of the stuff is so cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The most scary thing there I've seen is probably the steer skulls or skull and zombie signage psox16. You can look through past years HL shopping threads to see what they've had in the past. They do set up halloween decor with cats, witches, pumpkins etc. some vintage and of course party goods, lighting, black crows, funkin pumpkins, crosses for your cemetery, oh and they carry the men's styrofoam heads which are great with a coupon (I don't have any place locally that sells those)....but anything like Spirit Halloween props....nah. Welcome aboard and glad to see you posting!

BTW I'll try to get over to my store this week sometime and see what they have out. They were only starting to set up some of the fall stuff last time in.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

went into hobby lobby today and picked up the Ghost sign, just a Inside sign, but i like it.


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

where is that 40% coupon I have been searching for?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

stuffyteddybare said:


> where is that 40% coupon I have been searching for?


Click Coupon on their Home page: http://www.hobbylobby.com Weekly Ad is located under Find Savings Tab.

And remember they are CLOSED on SUNDAYS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These 50% off Home Decor items are interesting:

For those haunted Victorian style haunts, this might make a nice victorian urn:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Floral-&-...8-1-2"-Antique-Black-Round-Vase/p/3579-TI0154

similar pattern antique black round vase:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Floral-&-...rs/10"-Antique-Black-Round-Vase/p/3576-GI0707

and black antique planter: 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Floral-&-...Antique-Black-Rectangle-Planter/p/3577-TA0391

classic black urn:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Floral-&-...s/12"-Black-Ceramic-Classic-Urn/p/3592-KU0951



large resin steer skull:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Deco...-Pieces/Large-Skull-Decoration/p/99840-KA0315


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> These 50% off Home Decor items are interesting:
> 
> For those haunted Victorian style haunts, this might make a nice victorian urn:
> 
> ...


I love the first urn looking one


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Grimalkin said:


> Newbie posting here! Decided to stop lurking. Don't normally go for figurines, but these victorian esque children are just too vintagey cute. I really love the miniature witch.


I love these!!! Are they available online?


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Going to have to stop by HL have not been there yet this season


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have been in love with this vintage Halloween graphic for a while now and I happened to find the figurines at Hobby Lobby this weekend! I only bought one but I plan to go back for the others.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 31, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> I love these!!! Are they available online?


Not that I am aware of, but there were plenty in the store and fairly cheap, only $3.95 each.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 31, 2015)

Love that graphic! Wish they had the boy in the pilgrim hat, he is adorable. I bought the other three they had and they are definitely one of my favorite Halloween purchases this year.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never seen those at my local Hobby Lobby.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Grimalkin said:


> Love that graphic! Wish they had the boy in the pilgrim hat, he is adorable. I bought the other three they had and they are definitely one of my favorite Halloween purchases this year.


I wonder why they didn't make him? I plan to print a larger version of the graphic to put in a frame to display with the figurines.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today for some chrome metallic spray paint for a mad lab project and grabbed some photos. The Halloween aisle was looking pretty bare. Some stuff still on display racks. Lots of Funkins still on the shelves. My store had 2 of the really super huge Funkins (photo posted earlier in the thread). Last trip in just saw one and this trip in last one was gone. Oh well had hoped at least one might have been left come deep discount but this store does get a good amount of traffic. 










































I thought these plates were really nice. Seem to be a stoneware or such and were labeled as Food Safe. Several pieces in the collection.

























Found these Edison lights in the xmas section. With 40% off coupon from website brings the cost down to 8.99.










For mad lab project work I thought the aluminum sheets with cutouts might make for a interesting look to some lab equipment. And I've seen the Painters Pyramids on some DIY show. Lets you paint horizontally one side of something like a tombstone or facade and flip over while still wet and paint the other side. Nice for saving drying time.

















Bought my chrome spray paint and then saw these resin letters they had on sale for 50% off (reg. 3.99, sale 1.99). They have eyeholes on the backside for hanging on a wall. The 4-inch tall lettering looked so nice I decided to add some class to my Haunted Hotel signage next go round.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was in Hobby Lobby today to return an extra can of spray paint I had bought before halloween time that I hadn't ended up needing, and while in line returning it noticed lots of orange Funkin pumpkins on the upper shelf a few aisles away! Checked it out and all their Fall Funkins were 80% off!! Really thought I was done buying halloween related items but at 80% off really saved a lot of money on a cart load of 11 pumpkins. One thing I noticed looking at people's halloween set up photos and video this year was how nice it looked to add pumpkins somewhere in the scene whether or not you carved faces into them or not. Today's purchase will give me a good start for next year.

The really giant Funkins (posted a photo of earlier in this thread) which my store had gotten 2 of them in earlier in the season, had sold out sometime ago. However found the 34.99 (7.00 clearance), 29.99 (6.00), 25.99 (5.20) and the small 15.99 (3.20) ones on the shelf and they still had a lot left. I don't think I remember Joann's marking theirs down this low. Great for next year's halloween setting or for Thanksgiving decorating now. Did get a few odd looks from people buying Christmas things when they saw my orange cart coming buy. A few ladies commented at the clearance price how could you pass them up and I agreed.

BTW I also saw an end cap with clearance Halloween things like cello bags and such marked down 80%. My store had a very small area though.

This week's sale category is men's decor (metal and polyresin) at 50% off and I found a pair of candlesticks that were polyresin and looked like tree branches. Thought those might look cool on a swamp witch table being so rustic looking. If I hadn't bought all the Funkins I did, I probably would have picked up one or two metal signs they had at 50% off. They had one sign that said "Warning - Bigfoot Area - Stay on Marked Trails". I could see if I had a Starwars Chubaca costume turning that into a Bigfoot and have him roaming the path along with werewolves. Baskets are also 50% off through tonight. Sale changes after Saturday for the next week so check their website for current listings.


UPDATE: Fall (ie Funkins) are listed again at 80% off for the week of Mon. 11/23 - Sat. 11/28.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm looking for the orange plates that they sold by stanley roberts .. 10 in. . it has raised texture in cream on the top . if anyone comes across them . I'm looking for 2 please


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Always Wicked, don't recall seeing any halloween plates in my store in the clearance area. Do you have a photo of them? Might help anyone checking the store for Funkins this week.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

Several weeks ago I stopped at my local Hobby Lobby and they had a Halloween garden set at 90% off. The regular price was $19.99 and so I went ahead and bought one.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks GoS - for the funkin alert....will be there mañana!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

this is the plate I'm looking for


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The photo will help a lot Always Wicked. It's different from what I pictured. I'll take another look at my store in the ceramics/vase area.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

some of the other forum members have found me a few plates . I'm looking for at least 1 more but 3 more would be perfect ..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The plate that Always Wicked is looking for isn't with Halloween, it's part of the 80% off Fall merchandise, so if you are helping us look for her, check those aisles!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry Always Wicked, no luck at my location. Did see one similar plate in a raspberry color and raised cream color and a contrasting bowl but nothing left in orange and cream. Hopefully other locations will fair better. All the fall mdse was in a single aisle with the Funkins now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone else happen to spot those plates for Always Wicked at their stores? Just curious.  They would be 90% off, now, if someone came across one. I've been checking every store I came across and have only found the one...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I checked the Hobby Lobby in Pueblo for you Always Wicked but no dice. They had a half aisle of fall items left but sadly not the plate you are looking for.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

thank you so much for looking x-pired !!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Anyone else happen to spot those plates for Always Wicked at their stores? Just curious.  They would be 90% off, now, if someone came across one. I've been checking every store I came across and have only found the one...


i got my plate... THANK YOU.. the hubby forgot to give me the box ....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> i got my plate... THANK YOU.. the hubby forgot to give me the box ....


Awesome! I'm still keeping my eyes open for another! People should keep an eye open at their local Goodwill, too. My Goodwill is next to my Hobby Lobby, so they tend to get a lot of items from there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Aside from my store I checked online too btw since they sell stuff that way that goes on sale or clearance sometimes (searched for "plate") but so far haven't seen it appear there. Lots of other plates though. Just a suggestion to make a routine check that way. Good luck.


----------

